# "Spritz" --> schneller Lesen z.B: auf Smartphones etc..



## Eol_Ruin (11. Februar 2014)

Mit "Spritz" von Spritz Technology soll das Lesen bzw dessen Geschwindigkeit revolutioniert werden.
Vor allem auf kleinen Displays könnte das perfekt funktionieren.

Probierts mal selber aus 
Spritz | Revolution in Reading

Die 350 Wörter/Minute auf Englisch (!! ) hab ich geschafft.

Würd das gern mal auf Deutsch probieren.
Hoffentlich gibts das auch bald mal.


----------



## Pas89 (11. Februar 2014)

Also ich muss sagen das funktioniert erstaunlich gut und ist verdammt schnell. 
Ist nur die Frage ob sich das durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2014)

Also habs mir mal kurz angeschaut und mit mehr als 350 komm ich nicht klar ^^ Ich denke wenn man sich daran gewöhnt bzw es ein bischen übt, dann kann man da sicherlich noch deutlich schneller werden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also habs mir mal kurz angeschaut und mit mehr als 350 komm ich nicht klar ^^ Ich denke wenn man sich daran gewöhnt bzw es ein bischen übt, dann kann man da sicherlich noch deutlich schneller werden.


 
Du mußt auch bedenken das es auf Englisch ist.
In der eigenen Muttersprache kann man viel schneller lesen - auch wenn man über sehr gute Englischkenntnisse verfügen sollte.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (12. Februar 2014)

Mega geil 

Das Problem wird nur sein, dass sobald man etwas kompliziertere Lyrik etc. lesen möchte/muss, irgendetwas zum "Spulen" gemacht werden muss... Stell mir das dann ziemlich doof vor, wenn man nicht jedes Wort noch das Wort davor zum 3. Mal lesen kann, um eventuell irgendwann den Satz zu verstehen...  Aber das ist wohl auch wieder "nicht Muttersprache", und könnte deswegen sowieso nicht wirklich geeignet dafür sein


----------



## FREAKonHELL (12. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es bei 400 wpm extrem anstrengend und ich glaube das konzept kann sich nicht durchsetzen.
auf mobilen geräten auf jeden fall denn so schnell eine sms zu lesen ist zwar okay aber sie bleibt nicht hängen im kopf.

aber eine interessante Sache


----------

